# Wineador RH Stabilization Process



## Irish Cannon (Feb 25, 2011)

My Wineador came in a couple of days ago. For the first ~24hrs I aired out the unit. After this I wiped it down with DW, let it air dry, and then loaded it up with my trays.

I took an RH measurement when the unit was dialed in at 66F. After 4-5hrs the hygrometer read 69F; 60%RH.

I brought the unit down to 63 on the digital readout and put in the bottom load of KL. I went to bed, and woke up and saw the unit at 67F; 61%RH.

I just recently poured in more DW onto the bottom load of KL, and placed two small bags of KL into two different trays, one of which was loaded with some DW.

How long does the process take of stabilizing the RH within a 20 BTL ct wineador? I've noticed that when I go to lower the temperature readout on the unit that it drastically drops the RH. Why is it doing that?


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

First, let me congratulate you on your new winedor.

I think you might want to consider raising the temperature to between 65-68 degrees.

It is harder to get higher RH at lower temps. This is further complicated by the fact that when your unit is running, it will drop the RH by a few percentage points as humid air is pulled into the cooling unit and condenses making the air being blown out by the unit's fan much drier than the air being pulled into it.

I think you are on the right track though. Just raise that temp, and give it a couple of days for your drawers to season up properly. Read Herf and Terf's post on seasoning a humidor if you haven't already.

If any of the above doesn't make sense, I apologize. I haven't finished my first cup of coffee yet.


----------



## Irish Cannon (Feb 25, 2011)

Seasick Sailor said:


> First, let me congratulate you on your new winedor.
> 
> I think you might want to consider raising the temperature to between 65-68 degrees.
> 
> ...


Ah, that makes sense!

The reason I have my temperature lower on the unit is because my hygrometer is reading the temp much higher than the wine cooler itself. I would trust my hygrometer before the unit. While at 62F, the hygrometer is reading about 67F. - Should I still raise the units temp to 66F (highest)?

Thanks for the help! - On cup 2 myself


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

I would be inclined to trust the hygrometer's readings, but you should test it to be sure.

Aside from the trouble with getting to your desired RH, the negatives of slightly lower than optimal temperatures pale in comparison to what can happen if things get too hot.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I think your good right where you are. I personally would like to see the temp at or under 65. The R/H no higher than 60-63% respectively!:yo:


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I think your good right where you are. I personally would like to see the temp at or under 65. The R/H no higher than 60-63% respectively!:yo:


Now I just read mine, and it was at 74% on the bottom by the KL and 68% on top, do I need fans to move it around some? I leave it on so I figured that the internal fan would do the trick. Should I put a KL bag on the bottom then on in the top drawer?

Thanks


----------



## Irish Cannon (Feb 25, 2011)

I put all my wet KL on the bottom and dry in the trays. The tray directly above the wet KL is the only one without dry KL. My RH is reading 68 right now (added more DW to the bottom). If it's sitting there or higher, I'll add another bag of dry KL to the first tray. Trying to keep it between 64-66% RH.

I'll check when I'm back from work.

Slainte.


----------



## Irish Cannon (Feb 25, 2011)

Apparently I put way too much DW in the bottom load of KL. I came home today and the hygrometer read 75%. I've taken out some wet KL, added some dry, and dropped the temp on the cooler to try to pull the RH down a little more.

I have a feeling it will take me at least a week to get this thing set right. Lots of trial and error! Having fun with it though. I'd really like to get some Spanish Cedar to line the flat surfaces on the inside and make some shelving.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Irish Cannon said:


> Apparently I put way too much DW in the bottom load of KL. I came home today and the hygrometer read 75%. I've taken out some wet KL, added some dry, and dropped the temp on the cooler to try to pull the RH down a little more.
> 
> I have a feeling it will take me at least a week to get this thing set right. Lots of trial and error! Having fun with it though. I'd really like to get some Spanish Cedar to line the flat surfaces on the inside and make some shelving.


I am going through the exact same process as you are.. Last night I dropped the temperature to 65 degrees, and it brought the rh down to 68% in the bottom drawer and 65% in the top drawer. I didnt take a reading in the middle drawer, but I am sure that it is somewhere in between. I think I am ready to stock it tonight!!!!

Here is a link to where I got my Spanish Cedar. I was relatively impressed with the lumber and the delivery time. It was a bit pricey I think, but its hard to find so I can't complain.


----------



## Irish Cannon (Feb 25, 2011)

My RH is fluctuating pretty heavily. It could be due to having my hygrometer on the front of the middle tray, though, rather than inside a tray. It's been anywhere from 60-70%. eek!

...and I'm fairly certain my hygro is off by -2%. Used a Boveda calibration kit.

Due to humidity being lower on the bottom than the top, I took the mesh bag out of the middle tray and put it up top to make 2 on that tray.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

> I've noticed that when I go to lower the temperature readout on the unit that it drastically drops the RH. Why is it doing that?


Temperature (for anything, not just air) is just a measure of energy.

Higher temperature = higher energy = ability to hold more humidity.

Hence the reasons why winters are very dry and summers are when we get the high humidity.

Simply put, when you lower the temperature you're taking energy out of the air in the humi and lowering it's ability to hold moisture. Cheers.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Your unit looks a lot like mine as far as the trays and hygro etc. ... I got a lot of feedback and posted a lot of info in my build thread. Check it out and maybe it will help out a bit and maybe help with some other ideas for your wineador as well.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-newair-aw-280e-28-bottle-wineador-build.html

It takes a while to get it all figured out and get it stable.... be patient it will come around.

Also to have you plugged your drain hole? A Lot of Puff members recommend this to keep the humidity in the unit and not let it escape thus causing a lot of Rh fluctuation.
Just another thought while your troubleshooting.

Good luck brother and let me know if I can help.


----------

